# Help on Inside Corner Routing



## aquarium-builder (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello... Does anyone have any idea where I can find information about or purchase a router base that will hold my router at a 45 to cove an INSIDE corner? Thanks!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but try Woodhaven's Angle ease
http://www.woodhaven.com/detail.aspx?ID=1252

"ANGLE-EASE™ - PATENT #6,742,558 - Owners Manual

DO MORE THAN YOU EVER IMAGINED BY TILTING YOUR ROUTER 

Just imagine what you could do if you could tilt your router in the table. A roundover bit set at 45º makes a beaded edge, a core box bit makes drawer pulls and vertical panel bits cut beautiful moldings. Straight bits work for chamfering and stave construction. Slot cutters can groove the staves for a spline. All is right with the world! " or so they say!


Hope this helps


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, that is a neat design. But ouch on the price!
Aquarium builder, perhaps there is another way to get your cut than tilting the router? Can you describe what you are doing with dimensions? I am thinking of ball shaped optical cutters. They use these to shape lenses for eyeglasses. By making multiple passes you can cut about any curve you could want. I can dig up a picture if this would help.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Are you doing a molding that you would normal use a coping saw to do a back cut for? If so I have never seen that done with a router especial if compound angles are involved. I could see a quarter round being cut that way in a corner but anything more than that would be a lot more effort to do then just doing it with a coping saw.

If someone does have a router method I'm very interested as well. I have a couple of rooms I'm redoing and hey I'm not to old to learn a new trick or two.....

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Doug, that is a neat design. But ouch on the price!
> Aquarium builder, perhaps there is another way to get your cut than tilting the router? Can you describe what you are doing with dimensions? I am thinking of ball shaped optical cutters. They use these to shape lenses for eyeglasses. By making multiple passes you can cut about any curve you could want. I can dig up a picture if this would help.


 I have seen a couple of your posts with the lens cutters mentioned how about a new thread and pictures, and maybe details on how us normal people might find these.

Ed


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Reible ... Try The Coper it is available at Windsor plywood.

I saw a demo of it and it looks pretty slick.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

bmb in ab said:


> Reible ... Try The Coper it is available at Windsor plywood.
> 
> I saw a demo of it and it looks pretty slick.


 WOW!

slick is right!

At least the baseboard molding is covered.......

Thanks for the url!

Ed


----------

